# My dog died yesterday.



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

My dog was hit by a car yesterday and died a few hours later .


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

Awwwww......  Im sad for you. Hugs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

Omg ..such a nice dog,so sad..was it hit n run? :evil:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I can feel for you. Something is wrong with my dog too. Yesterday he started limping and he's having a hard time standing up. I'm hoping its just his leg and not something more serious. We had an emergency visit with the vet yesterday and I guess we're gonna have to take him back tomorrow. It never fails for something traumatic to happen on christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

im so so sorry snowy, it must be so hard for you as well , im a animal lover and i know i would be devastated if that happened to my dogs, i will be thinking of you. manda


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Snowy said:


> My dog was hit by a car yesterday and died a few hours later .


OH man... I'm sorry, poor baby. She (or he) looked sooooo cute in that picture...makes me want a dog! I'm sorry.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

im sorry about your dog. i also had a dog and we had to give my dog away becuz we were moving to an apartment. i was so attached to my dog so i know how your feeling.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for your replies everyone... it is a bad time to lose your pet anytime, but especially christmas eve... i had her for 12 years and my son is 8 so he grew up with her... i was driving down my road and i found her sitting on the side of the road in the grass, so i got out and told her to go home , she tried to get up but fell. I picked her up and her hind legs just dangled , i knew straight away she would be put down.. i took her to the vet and pleaded with them to help her, save her.. they said they will do their best.. I waited for their phone call and it was not good.. she had shattered her pelvis. She was hit a fair way from home and she crawled all the way back, almost made it save for a few feet. She died in my arms at 3pm. Am still in shock. Stunned. I knew her time was comming to and end as she has arthritis and hip dysplasia (sp). Maby it was better this way? She didnt have to suffer anymore. Vet said she has maby a few more months left. I miss her. I still hear her barking outside.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

*OMG*


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry. My dog has recently been diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma (a very aggressive cancer of the blood vessels). He will probably only live for 2-4 months. I've had him for 12 years. He has been there throughout my childhood. I don't think I can imagine what it will be like without him. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive had this happen too a few times. so i know exactly what you are going through and its going to take a while to get over this. time is the best healer. just be thankful for those 12 wonderful years you spent together. whatever you do, dont try to 'replace' your dog with another one. because no other dog could ever take the place of your lost loved one. a new dog should have its own place in the family. it would be too hard to fill such big shoes! when the time comes, another dog will come into your life. and you will know it is right. these things just have a way of working themselves out. it will be ok youll see.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello,

i won't try and replace my dog, no dog could replace her and to tell you the truth the thought of getting another dog does not entice me for now. 
Sorry to hear you dog diagnosed with cancer shadow cat. My thoughts are with you as well. 

Snowy


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh Snow, i was so sad to hear about your dog  . Its always heartbreaking when we have to say goodbye to our friends in fur. Your dog sounds like she had a great life with you and your son. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Shy


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Snowy, 
I'm really sorry to hear about your dog! And around the holidays, too! I'm sure he/she's in a better place, but I hope your spirits pick up soon!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

God, that's such a cute dog  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, you are all too kind.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahh Snowy, I am sorry. What a beautiful dog. Kisses x


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I just read that and it was about the saddest thing i've read in awhile. I'm so sorry for you and your dog snowy. My cat died a few years ago and i was devestated for at least a week. It's so hard losing an animal that you love. My sincerest condolences... 

s.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't expect all this outpouring of love.. you guys are fantastic... lovely people... thankyou for all ur well wishes .


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My deepest and sincere sympathises.


----------

